# People know nothing



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I went into a pet store to pick up some things for my rats and a saw a girl and her mom getting a hamster. The girl didn't want to pick up the hamster and when she did it sat in her hand and didn't jump off. She said that she didn't like the colour and held another hamster that was crazy and bit her. She went home with that one. Her cage was also the smallest critter trail that was 15 dollars and the food was the kaytee seed mix thing. My mom and I told them to get oxbow and the did but only because it was on sale. She also was going to be taking care of the hamster buy herself because her mom looked disgusted buy the hamster.


----------



## zieo92 (Jul 25, 2014)

I know how you feel, I saw a family shopping for their new guinea pig the other day and were looking at the smallest cages in the store. I didn't see them buy anything, but it sounded like they only had one guinea pig (which is a no-no) and were expecting it to be like a hamster and live in a little cage with little tunnels. It really is sad to see how people view small animals as childish pets that don't need a good living environment and good care.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

It's sad how true this is


----------

